# Fuel pump



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if and HKS R33 GTR pump will fit an R32 GTR. Cheers


----------



## TR Racing (Mar 29, 2009)

Give me a buzz tom


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

All sorted, got a tomei pump from rb motorsport. and the answer to my original question is no it doesn't fit


----------

